
Cognito as the Worse AWS Product? - davidgatti
https://github.com/aws-amplify/amplify-js/issues/3495
======
brozaman
OP, while I agree that amazon has done a bad job on this case (and possibly
the whole product, I never used cognito), your manners are completely
unacceptable regardless of your frustatrion.

There are polite ways of complaining and your behavior is simply
unprofessional.

